# La Ira y la Muerte a Una Llama



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Target:*

42.353402
-71.048584

*Bearing:
*
30.152094
-84.649658

*Sequence:

*9101 1501 3471 1991 4931 20


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Una cervesa por favor...that is all I need to know to get by...oh and :bored: with this "secret squat agent"


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> *Target:*
> 
> 42.353402
> -71.048584
> ...


Nice! Waiting to see where this dud lands! lol

Anyway, am I wrong in my calculations of your Lat and Long? You're in Antarctica? Hope you brought some ball warmers and enjoy rough penguin secks lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...oh, and I am saying that this one hits the Brain and that the "llama" reference is a cover...probably something that Squat is going to wish that he hasn't done...don't bring a butter knife to a bomb fight, good sir.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Nice! Waiting to see where this dud lands! lol
> 
> Anyway, am I wrong in my calculations of your Lat and Long? You're in Antarctica? Hope you brought some ball warmers and enjoy rough penguin secks lol.... :biggrin:


You can decide if this bomb is truly a dead one she lands on the poor ole bastage llama. I have a feeling this little llama will be licking his wounds for years to come once they feel the destruction and see my abilities to control his destiny.

And as for your calculations, you are correct as the others have managed to figure it out as well. I'm impressed by the intelligence of this llama.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...oh, and I am saying that this one hits the Brain and that the "llama" reference is a cover...probably something that Squat is going to wish that he hasn't done...don't bring a butter knife to a bomb fight, good sir.


You could not be anymore wrong little llama Kipp. I am assuming you tried to track down my coordinates for the target, but a true agent knows not to reveal the real information. Or could I have slipped?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

aahhh... Agent - Squid Agent, more bombs, eh! The more activity, the more chances of a slip up...?


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> aahhh... Agent - Squid Agent, more bombs, eh! The more activity, the more chances of a slip up...?


I can assure you Shawn, this agent will not "slip up". My plans are very well thought out and coordinated for weeks.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> I can assure you Shawn, this agent will not "slip up". My plans are very well thought out and coordinated for weeks.


Probably because it takes you that long just to come up with a plan....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Una cervesa por favor...that is all I need to know to get by...oh and :bored: with this "secret squat agent"


una cervasa frias por favor, I believe is a more accurate line.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Lame squid/zk its all boring compared to LOB.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm lost, guess I should have taken Spanish instead of Italian in HS, o well, guess I'll sit back and enjoy the destruction


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Probably because it takes you that long just to come up with a plan....


It's never a bad idea to take the extra time needed putting a plan together. Why do you think the ZK and LOB bombings are a disappointment and poorly executed? Poor planning and recon results in a dud which is clearly what has happened.



zenom said:


> Lame squid/zk its all boring compared to LOB.


At least you got the commanding order on Puff right....

1. Squids
2. Zilla Killas
3. Last on Board (As usual I should say)

Carry on gents....looking forward to a dead llama this week.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm....I assume this is the DC# "9101 1501 3471 1991 4931 20". Yet nothing comes up and just shows as billing information received. I guess we may know later tonight once USPS updates their system.

It will be interesting to see where it's coming from and where it lands.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> It will be interesting to see where it's coming from and where it lands.


It's coming from *Squid Agent 007*, and it's landing on a *llama*! That's all anyone needs to know!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Hmm....I assume this is the DC# "9101 1501 3471 1991 4931 20". Yet nothing comes up and just shows as billing information received. I guess we may know later tonight once USPS updates their system.
> 
> It will be interesting to see where it's coming from and where it lands.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong.  007's package was sent first class mail with a delivery confirmation. I do believe that you can't track 1st class mail and the tracking web page will only show delivery once it's dropped off. It's not going to show arrival scans like priority. I don't think there's going to be a way to figure anything out until its delivered. I guessing 007 probably knew this and it was sent this way on purpose.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

max gas said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 007's package was sent first class mail with a delivery confirmation. I do believe that you can't track 1st class mail and the tracking web page will only show delivery once it's dropped off. It's not going to show arrival scans like priority. I don't think there's going to be a way to figure anything out until its delivered. I guessing 007 probably knew this and it was sent this way on purpose.


Nothing pleases me more when a plan comes together. I will sit back and wait patiently for my cluster bomb to flatten out some over bloated llama.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Nothing pleases me more when a plan comes together. I will sit back and wait patiently for my cluster bomb to flatten out some over bloated llama.


The only way that would happen is if you managed to get USPS to drop a 500lbs turd on top of someone's house...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> The only way that would happen is if you managed to get USPS to drop a 500lbs turd on top of someone's house...


Oh good kozz...you have already seen squat agents bombs!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Well crap! I was hoping the tracking system would update last night, but as Mike said, we may have to wait till it lands to see the path this package took. First class is what 3-5 day shipping times? Where as flat rate is 2-3 days and you can track it all the way.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


>


Epic!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> *Target:*
> 
> 42.353402
> -71.048584
> ...


Yes. Yes just a couple of more days till some poor little llama is licking his little wounds. Then all the haters can eat their own words as the Squids celebrate another victory in fine fashion!

:humble:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Interesting as the package is showing up in the USPS tracking system now. Though no idea where it is headed now.

Delivery Confirmation

Dispatched from USPS Sort Facility
November 02, 2011
LOUISVILLE, KY 40231 


Processed through USPS Sort Facility
November 01, 2011, 8:00 pm
LOUISVILLE, KY 40231


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You are the only one that knows where it is headed...funny thing with the USPS...I send out my bombs and they head about 2 hours east to Nashua before they head out. Just thought I'd point that out...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

huh? no kablooey? weds comes and goes, thurs comes and goes..... perhaps its all usps's fault or perhaps it is not.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Covert warfare takes time, kapathy.

Patience. I would not have thought that one llama would be so eager to witness the destruction of another llama.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

:twitch: :yawn:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Covert warfare takes time, kapathy.
> 
> Patience. I would not have thought that one llama would be so eager to witness the destruction of another llama.


So much talk.....need to see what were fighting against. Information is key.


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

The bomb is going to hit Dan... I can feel it.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

A nuke? You must be crazy. I wouldn't even call that a bomb. More like a hand grenade lol. Silly squib.


----------

